# Barron in Copper



## Stick Rounder (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello,

This is another in what is turning out to be a series of these Barron Pens. I have one more to make with the new batch of metal that arrived. I hope you like this, and please tell how I can improve. Tried some different things with the camera. Even bought a mirror last night. Haven't tried the mirror yet. Anyway let me know. Thanks for looking.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 20, 2009)

I love it.  I haven't tried copper as the main blank medium, but it is now on my to do list.  Very nice.


----------



## Spats139 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the look of the copper with kit you used. For my tastes, I would have liked to see the body turned down just a bit more so that it was closer to the cap size, but I know there will be just as many who would have turned it even larger. That's one of the best things about turning pens... the turner is never wrong!

I also like the layout of your photo, however you might want to use a higher f-stop to increase your depth of field so that the entire pen is in focus. Since you are obviously interested in getting the best picture you can, you may want to use a DIY light tent; from the amount of reflections it doesn't appear that you used one. You can make one up for less than $10 CDN (probably about $1.59 US today!) following links from this site (the link below is the one I used). 

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent

One last thought, take a quick moment to wipe off any fingerprints before taking the picture, particularly with a pen as fine as yours. :good:


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Mar 20, 2009)

Dude...that is one sweet pen! I love the contrast of the copper and the silver. I am jealous...I want to turn metal, but I'm still trying to figure out wood and acrylic. I'm getting there though. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 20, 2009)

Thumbs up!! She is a sweety in color and design!


----------



## papaturner (Mar 20, 2009)

Super!


----------



## keandkafu (Mar 20, 2009)

The pen looks great, but I second the finger prints, one final wipe with a cloth as you set it down for the shoot.  What kind of copper did you use? was it a sheet that you rolled or pipe?  I have seen the wire wrap with solder, but this looks far better than that.  Nice job!


----------



## rwyoung (Mar 20, 2009)

Really cool looking.  Just a quick trip to the Dollar Store for a micromesh cloth to buff out the finger prints and it will be the dogs danglies!


----------



## drferry (Mar 20, 2009)

Great-looking pen! The fingerprint stuff has been mentioned, but I have another suggestion, based on my experience turning an aluminum blank.  It looks like you could get your finish even brighter and get rid of what I take to be very very fine residual scratches if you used a three-step buffing process with tripoli, white diamond, and carnuba wax (such as the Beale buffing set).

Nice work, though!


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 21, 2009)

That is very cool.


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice looking pen.


----------

